# World's Most Beautiful Knife



## rick_english (Sep 1, 2016)

Okay, I exaggerate. But not much. Here's a Hinoura River Jump petty with a faux malachite handle by Mikey. I like the way the swirls in the handle kind of echo the swirls in the blade. Let's see your beautiful knives!


----------



## YG420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Jaw drop!!!


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 1, 2016)

Had a Hinoura. Amazingly gorgeous knife. It didn't fit me and was going to be a drawer queen, so sold it and got this one instead.






(The picture--and knife--are from Mareko Maumasi.)


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 1, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> Had a Hinoura. Amazingly gorgeous knife. It didn't fit me and was going to be a drawer queen, so sold it and got this one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:drool::drool::drool:

Words fail me...


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Sep 2, 2016)

Beautiful Rick.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 2, 2016)

I only like plain knives, these days. it's why I was so excited when the Kagekiyo White 2 knives came out. I would have been happy to pay the same money for a non-lacquered handle, though the lacquer has worked just fine.


----------



## zetieum (Sep 2, 2016)

Hinoura is awesome. Very nice handle also. Can you tell us more on the size etc? And more importantly: how is it to use.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice Hinoura! Here's mine, it is still waiting on a custom handle:


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 2, 2016)

Both the Hinoura and the Maumasi are beautiful! The cool thing about these knives is that they are also useful tools that you can enjoy using everyday if you so wish. I found it really refreshing to read that Lucretia wasn't interested in merely a "drawer queen" no matter how nice it might have looked.

Hope to see more beautiful examples!


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 2, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Nice Hinoura! Here's mine, it is still waiting on a custom handle:



Might be time I walk down that road.


----------



## YG420 (Sep 2, 2016)

Very nice T! How does the cutting performance compare to say a kato or shig or toyo etc. Ive been one of these lately.


----------



## Jacob_x (Sep 2, 2016)

I dare say this thread will help move katanas hinoura on bst! Extremely sexy knives, tjangula yours is an outstanding specimen...


----------



## Jacob_x (Sep 2, 2016)

(I hope that's OK and not flouting any rules regarding comments on someone else's sale)


----------



## rick_english (Sep 2, 2016)

My Hinoura is the 150 petty. The cutting performance is standard---neither great nor terrible. I bought it more for the beauty and rarity than for cutting performance. It's handle-heavy (faux malachite is made from crushed stone), but I much prefer that to blade-heavy. Kudos to Mikey for being willing to do the handle---that stuff apparently wreaks havoc on saw blades.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 2, 2016)

Mine is also the 150 petty, can't comment on the performance but have heard similar comments from others. When I had both at the same time, it reminded me a lot of a fancier Shigefusa KU petty. My handle is going to be sugi wood (apparently the National tree of Japan) with streaked/marbled horn ferrule and endcap with a muskox or ivory spacer.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 3, 2016)

More Pics!

This is my favorite. Rader from awhile ago with a damascus skull crusher end cap. Doubles as zombie apocalypse weapon or Orc slayer.


----------



## XooMG (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 3, 2016)

XooMG said:


>



Um I think this should've been posted in the ugliest knife ever thread


----------



## rick_english (Sep 3, 2016)

Still cute though......


----------



## zetieum (Sep 3, 2016)

And you can use it to regulate traffic


----------



## Chefu (Sep 3, 2016)

This Rader ranks up there for sure. I drool every time I see it!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 4, 2016)

Chefu said:


> This Rader ranks up there for sure. I drool every time I see it!



I agree. The only thing I don't like about he Rader is the choice in wood. A sexy burl would have made it undeniably beautiful.


----------



## JaVa (Sep 4, 2016)

XooMG said:


>



I think that's more of disciplinary tool then a knife? :lol2:


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 4, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> More Pics!
> 
> This is my favorite. Rader from awhile ago with a damascus skull crusher end cap. Doubles as zombie apocalypse weapon or Orc slayer.



This is what I call beautiful. Outstanding workmanship and just aggressive enough to look purposeful. 

Done and done. 

Cheers

J


----------



## drawman623 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hard to overlook Shigefusa


----------



## rick_english (Sep 4, 2016)

Stunning indeed.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thought I would give some none Damascus love. 







I dont own the Anderson anymore.


----------



## Matus (Sep 5, 2016)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Iggy (Sep 5, 2016)

Cheeks1989 said:


> I dont own the Anderson anymore.



That's a shame, really love mine 





:knife:

(240 W2 Honyaki Gyuto Standard Grind and 160 XH AEBL Petty)

Regards, Iggy


----------



## Canadian (Sep 5, 2016)

Aesthetically, these are close to my ideal...






I would prefer it with 3 pins & real ebony wood scales instead of bakelite (though the latter would def be my artificial material of choice). Otherwise, aesthetically, this is my perfect knife.


----------



## cheflivengood (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Godslayer (Sep 5, 2016)

cheflivengood said:


> View attachment 32914



That saya and handle combo are intense.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Sep 5, 2016)

I love that knife cheflivengood. @iggy yeah I miss it. I have another one in the works with Cris.


----------



## MbBr (Sep 5, 2016)

Canadian said:


> Aesthetically, these are close to my ideal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you happen to know who the maker is? I usually don't really care about aesthetics, but the simplicity in those really appealed to me.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 5, 2016)

Uh oh.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 5, 2016)

MbBr said:


> Would you happen to know who the maker is? I usually don't really care about aesthetics, but the simplicity in those really appealed to me.



Andersson Copra. Expensive though.


----------



## Badgertooth (Sep 7, 2016)

Canadian said:


> Andersson Copra. Expensive though.



I think Anderson Copra has the unique distinction of unironically appearing in both the most beautiful knife thread and the 'ugliest knife ever' thread. I agree that those of yours are stunning and very much belong in this thread.

But jaysis, did he miss the mark with these:


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 7, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> I think Anderson Copra has the unique distinction of unironically appearing in both the most beautiful knife thread and the 'ugliest knife ever' thread. I agree that those of yours are stunning and very much belong in this thread.
> 
> But jaysis, did he miss the mark with these:



Maybe the client had no money for a handle lol. :/


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 7, 2016)

He could of at least cleaned up the weld


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 7, 2016)

At what point your grail becomes drawer queen that is only good for these threads?


----------



## Matus (Sep 7, 2016)

My Billipp saw regullar use and still (I think) deserves to be posted here


----------



## LucasFur (Sep 7, 2016)

For me this pure artistic beauty. 
I put a mirror polished primary edge on mine and it just looks insane. Probably not to everybody's taste though.


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1344/3741/products/df-gf-3d.jpg?v=1470931487
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1344/3741/products/df-gf-3f.jpg?v=1470931487

Dylan Farnham is the maker and his stuff is pretty unreal in general. 
http://www.sageblades.com
his style ranges from post-apocalyptic to sisterly organic, even steampunk-esque.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 7, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> I think Anderson Copra has the unique distinction of unironically appearing in both the most beautiful knife thread and the 'ugliest knife ever' thread. I agree that those of yours are stunning and very much belong in this thread.
> 
> But jaysis, did he miss the mark with these:



I actually don't own those knives...

I think the above knife is actually more of a reflection of their design background (and theory).

Not to my taste, however, I would still take it over 95% of the knives previewed in this thread. :wink:


----------



## Don Nguyen (Sep 8, 2016)

Canadian said:


> Aesthetically, these are close to my ideal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really, _really_ like the look of those.


----------



## WildBoar (Sep 9, 2016)

ptolemy said:


> At what point your grail becomes drawer queen that is only good for these threads?


I suspect that answer will vary from forum member to forum member. What good is having a Burke or DT if you won't actually use it? Same for a HHH (where you can add a much wider range of aesthetics then most of the makers can provide)


----------



## FISHORDIE (Sep 10, 2016)

From the minds and art forms of Kyoshi Kato and Matt Delosso. Functional Art.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 10, 2016)

The mammoth scales look really nice doing wa handles this way (scales and core) is a good way to incorporate some interesting materials. It's a bit much for me personally, but I still think it's awesome :knife:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 10, 2016)

Not feeling that last one. There is a point where knives are overdone, and they crossed it. Too gaudy.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 10, 2016)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Not feeling that last one. There is a point where knives are overdone, and they crossed it. Too gaudy.



+1 

Give me a Masamoto KS over 99% of knives in this thread.


----------



## Karnstein (Sep 11, 2016)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Not feeling that last one. There is a point where knives are overdone, and they crossed it. Too gaudy.



+1 too

If I had to pick some from the ones that have been posted so far, it would be the pair of Copras with the black handles and the pair of Cris Andersen knives iggy owns. Which doesn't mean that some of the other stuff weren't made by very talented artists/craftsmen. Just that I'm neither a fan of damascus blades, nor handles that use a plethora of fancy materials. Like a metal spacers, horn on both ends or a combination of those...

Another good example would be the semi-custom handles James from K&S offers... Sure, I'd rather pick his octagonal brass&bubinga handled Tanaka over the vanilla version (horn&ho) the other vendors sell. But given the choice between a damascus clad zdp-189 Sukenari with it's fancy "double-spacer/horn on both sides-custom handle and a non-damascus PM steel blade with a ebony&horn-ferrule, I would go with the "plain one".


----------



## FISHORDIE (Sep 11, 2016)

tjangula said:


> The mammoth scales look really nice doing wa handles this way (scales and core) is a good way to incorporate some interesting materials. It's a bit much for me personally, but I still think it's awesome :knife:



This was a knife made for me and my love of bling to my specifications. And Matt came through in spades. No doubt this is not a line knife nor home work-horse, rather, when the event calls for it, this is the blade that wows the crowd. No one else will be handling it. The high end sushi parties I throw are imbued with a visually stimulated crowd of all ages, thus, when fine cutting/dicing and mincing my accompanying veggies and roots, this knife makes an appearance. My work is watched closeup by most all of the participants who want to see the color and quality of the rare product I bring, how I choose the slabs and then how I select the sections, grain directions, fat levels, etc., I will be serving. After that I tend to put on a show while slicing using this blade for the miscellaneous product along with my Suji and Yanagiba blades for the fish. These parties may have one or two chefs in them but those chefs are there for the taste sensations as they cannot buy the level of fish quality product I bring and prepare. Like most everything I do in this world, this knife was designed to be outside the normal... by my standards it succeeded in spades. Love it or hate it, admire it or condemn it, most all knife lovers who view it tend to remember it. 

Jamie


----------



## XooMG (Sep 11, 2016)

Seems to match the personality. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 11, 2016)

XooMG said:


> Seems to match the personality. Enjoy it in good health.



Made me laugh. 

Jamie, Can we get a video of you in action with this knife? I'm a big fan of theatrical sushi presentations.


----------



## Rayuela (Sep 11, 2016)

When Xoomg can contain his fiery temper, he's the wriest contributor to this forum. I would also like to see Jamie in action. For the performance.


----------



## YG420 (Sep 11, 2016)

I love the knife. I seen it a while back and wondered who the lucky owner was. Matt makes some of the best handles imo.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 11, 2016)

FISHORDIE said:


> This was a knife made for me and my love of bling to my specifications. And Matt came through in spades. No doubt this is not a line knife nor home work-horse, rather, when the event calls for it, this is the blade that wows the crowd. No one else will be handling it. The high end sushi parties I throw are imbued with a visually stimulated crowd of all ages, thus, when fine cutting/dicing and mincing my accompanying veggies and roots, this knife makes an appearance. My work is watched closeup by most all of the participants who want to see the color and quality of the rare product I bring, how I choose the slabs and then how I select the sections, grain directions, fat levels, etc., I will be serving. After that I tend to put on a show while slicing using this blade for the miscellaneous product along with my Suji and Yanagiba blades for the fish. These parties may have one or two chefs in them but those chefs are there for the taste sensations as they cannot buy the level of fish quality product I bring and prepare. Like most everything I do in this world, this knife was designed to be outside the normal... by my standards it succeeded in spades. Love it or hate it, admire it or condemn it, most all knife lovers who view it tend to remember it.
> 
> Jamie



Hi Jamie, I hope I didn't come across as being negative as it wasn't my intention. I also like my fancy handles but usually with some wood as well but that's just me. I have the same knife (well, blade anyways) and it's great!

I have this koa/copper/muskox/horn handle from Mikey almost ready to go on my 240 Workhorse gyuto just need to square up the machi as it is offset by a mm or so when the top of the emoto is flush against the ferrule.


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 11, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Hi Jamie, I hope I didn't come across as being negative as it wasn't my intention. I also like my fancy handles but usually with some wood as well but that's just me. I have the same knife (well, blade anyways) and it's great!
> 
> I have this koa/copper/muskox/horn handle from Mikey almost ready to go on my 240 Workhorse gyuto just need to square up the machi as it is offset by a mm or so when the top of the emoto is flush against the ferrule.



If you ever sell that, dibs


----------



## FISHORDIE (Sep 11, 2016)

Yo GS, that is stunning.

Jamie


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 11, 2016)

FISHORDIE said:


> Yo GS, that is stunning.
> 
> Jamie



Lol its not mine its tanners. I saw your kato on cktg,***** sweet blade. I liked his konosuke honyaki rehandlings as well, carbon fiber handles. Im having a few blades rehandled, a little mammoth is being incorporated and randy is making me a full mammtoh handled blade, hope its done soon :'( than i can post here.


----------



## FISHORDIE (Sep 12, 2016)

Someone sent me a pic from my session last night. This was the second party, in two days, for friends of mine at their houses, as I had just returned from fishing and catching this incredible product and returned late Thursday. Somehow, my wet residue removing/blade lubricating towel got out of its usual state of neatly folded but Oh well.... This photo was taken around 3 hours into the party. I cut for about 6 hours total non-stop. Ono, Ahi, Blue fin, Incredible Blue fin Belly (Seen on top with the large amount of marbling). Mostly Back-straps I took from both species of Tuna. The pairings with Tequila, Scotch, Saki and Cohiba Behike's may not be in keeping with Japanese tradition but it worked fantastic for me. I used the bowels and plates from their kitchen since I did not have time to bring anything other than my knives, board, product and fresh produce. The cuttings/trimmings at the top of the board are about to be cut up for a series of Spicy fish products as I tend to only use the center cuts of the slabs when preparing the Sashimi for non Asian or other offshore friends. Another Fantastic evening. And I will do one more tomorrow as I tend to not want the fish in the refrigerator any longer than 4 days before I freeze the rest and give them away.





Jamie


----------



## FISHORDIE (Sep 12, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Hi Jamie, I hope I didn't come across as being negative as it wasn't my intention. I also like my fancy handles but usually with some wood as well but that's just me. I have the same knife (well, blade anyways) and it's great!
> 
> I have this koa/copper/muskox/horn handle from Mikey almost ready to go on my 240 Workhorse gyuto just need to square up the machi as it is offset by a mm or so when the top of the emoto is flush against the ferrule.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 12, 2016)

FISHORDIE said:


> Someone sent me a pic from my session last night. This was the second party, in two days, for friends of mine at their houses, as I had just returned from fishing and catching this incredible product and returned late Thursday. Somehow, my wet residue removing/blade lubricating towel got out of its usual state of neatly folded but Oh well.... This photo was taken around 3 hours into the party. I cut for about 6 hours total non-stop. Ono, Ahi, Blue fin, Incredible Blue fin Belly (Seen on top with the large amount of marbling). Mostly Back-straps I took from both species of Tuna. The pairings with Tequila, Scotch, Saki and Cohiba Behike's may not be in keeping with Japanese tradition but it worked fantastic for me. I used the bowels and plates from their kitchen since I did not have time to bring anything other than my knives, board, product and fresh produce. The cuttings/trimmings at the top of the board are about to be cut up for a series of Spicy fish products as I tend to only use the center cuts of the slabs when preparing the Sashimi for non Asian or other offshore friends. Another Fantastic evening. And I will do one more tomorrow as I tend to not want the fish in the refrigerator any longer than 4 days before I freeze the rest and give them away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive for sure Jamie. You pulled these yourself? You were not kidding about serving fish abbondaza!


----------



## FISHORDIE (Sep 12, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Impressive for sure Jamie. You pulled these yourself? You were not kidding about serving fish abbondaza!



Hi MB,

Yes, the only fish I prepare is that caught by me. I tend to land fish very quickly so as to not allow the lactic acid to build up in the fish. I noted previously the way our fish are handled is very unusual. The fish is gaffed and their brain spiked immediately. The fish is then gilled, gutted and fully bled with hoses running to wash all residual blood and guts continually out of the fish. The are then placed into RSW holds which stands for refrigerated salt water. This means, with the addition of large amounts of brine into holds that continually allow sea water to come in and go out, these fish never touch ice. Because bacteria and potential invasive pests can get into fish but die at freezing temperature (32 degrees F), these RSW holds are maintained at about 30 degrees. Again, the addition of brine brings the freezing temperature of the water to below 30 degrees. The result is no ice, no invasive species or bacteria, no freeze burns associated with Ice or freezing temperatures while the meat comes out in as good a condition or better than when it went in. Thus the quality of the meat is vastly superior to almost anything commercially available which must have ice shoveled in and around it or frozen and then thawed. As a note, the additional brine in the holds does not affect the taste of the meat one iota. The funniest part of the adventure is I don't eat fish... 

Jamie


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 12, 2016)

Jamie, I couldn't have said it better on how to catch, clean and keep fresh caught fish. I first learned about this chilling technique trying to keep the color on the back of tinker mackerel. 

Truth be told I'm a fisherman (Portuguese from South Shore Plymouth Massachusetts), My great grandfather was a dragger and my uncles lobstermen. We grew up on a small inshore 25" boat. Always had lobster pots too. I've caught most pelagic species and know how to fasten a bimini well, I used to make my own top shots too. My last rod was a carbon cape fear blank with accurate reel with Power Pro tied directly to the hook. But enough about me, I'm sincerely impressed with your fishing prowess. Where do you fish out of, sounds like deep cold water? Hawaii? This was a shot from a few years ago in North Carolina, We didn't clean them at sea. As you know, when the fish are ON, you better have a line in the water. HA


----------



## RDalman (Sep 12, 2016)

:bigeek:


----------



## cheflivengood (Sep 12, 2016)

FISHORDIE said:


> Hi MB,
> 
> Yes, the only fish I prepare is that caught by me. I tend to land fish very quickly so as to not allow the lactic acid to build up in the fish. I noted previously the way our fish are handled is very unusual. The fish is gaffed and their brain spiked immediately. The fish is then gilled, gutted and fully bled with hoses running to wash all residual blood and guts continually out of the fish. The are then placed into RSW holds which stands for refrigerated salt water. This means, with the addition of large amounts of brine into holds that continually allow sea water to come in and go out, these fish never touch ice. Because bacteria and potential invasive pests can get into fish but die at freezing temperature (32 degrees F), these RSW holds are maintained at about 30 degrees. Again, the addition of brine brings the freezing temperature of the water to below 30 degrees. The result is no ice, no invasive species or bacteria, no freeze burns associated with Ice or freezing temperatures while the meat comes out in as good a condition or better than when it went in. Thus the quality of the meat is vastly superior to almost anything commercially available which must have ice shoveled in and around it or frozen and then thawed. As a note, the additional brine in the holds does not affect the taste of the meat one iota. The funniest part of the adventure is I don't eat fish...
> 
> Jamie



You need a bigger kitchen


----------



## larrybard (Sep 12, 2016)

"The funniest part of the adventure is I don't eat fish..."

Yes, that is awfully funny, and almost impossible to believe, given how appetizing they appear, along with the description (except for the "bowels"). Don't know where you're located, but I must be one of many who read how eventually you give away whatever is left over, and thought it's a pity you're not a nearby neighbor/friend.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 3, 2019)

World's most beautiful anything is subjective, but I just wanted to resurrect this thread to post the pic of this beautiful David Tuthill knife. It's actually available for sale at BladeGallery/EpicureanEdge: http://bladegallery.com/shopexd.asp?id=98974 and I would be tempted if I was still buying knives!


----------



## agp (Jan 3, 2019)

I love most things Kurosaki, too bad many are stainless steel. I am a big fan of my Kurosaki Fujin gyuto. Not a fan when I have to scrub all the little nooks and crannies.


----------



## Davidh (Jan 3, 2019)

Lucretia said:


> Had a Hinoura. Amazingly gorgeous knife. It didn't fit me and was going to be a drawer queen, so sold it and got this one instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 4, 2019)

Davidh said:


> That is amazingly beautiful.


I'm in line for a Maumasi. It was love at first sight. Usable art.


----------



## MartinT (Jan 4, 2019)

XooMG said:


>



good one!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 4, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> World's most beautiful anything is subjective, but I just wanted to resurrect this thread to post the pic of this beautiful David Tuthill knife. It's actually available for sale at BladeGallery/EpicureanEdge: http://bladegallery.com/shopexd.asp?id=98974 and I would be tempted if I was still buying knives!


Makes my eyes go screwy if I stare too long


----------



## Viggetorr (Jan 5, 2019)

Never been a fan of damascus. I think the Kurosaki R2 Megumi is incredibly beautiful in it's relative simplicity.






My old Kagekiyo wasn't too bad either:


----------

